# Entourage Database Daemon Fatal Error msg



## Serafinafish (Jul 7, 2007)

A few seconds after I open Entourage, (my mail program - Mac 2008) an error message pops up that says: Database Daemon Fatal Error
Database Daemon has encountered an unknown error. The daemon will need to quit and Entourage may need to be force quit.

The little rainbow circle is spinning until I hit Okay in the message box and then Entourage quits.

This began yesterday when I decided to empty my deleted items which was in the several hundreds of messages. After a few minutes of emptying the trash, this message came up and since then I haven't been able to use use Entourage. I have shut down and restarted the computer a couple of times. I have a MacBook, OS 10.6.8.

Any help or advice would be truly appreciated!


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

This error probably means database corruption. I would recommend rebuilding the database, but if your two Identities are the same for both computers, you can just copy over the working Identity to the desktop computer. You should try running Stellar Phoenix Entourage Recovery which is an entourage repair tool.


----------



## parkerame (Apr 12, 2013)

Entourage database can be easily repair and recovered with the help of an advanced Mac Entourage repair software, with the help of an advanced Entourage repair software which not only repair the damaged or corrupted Entourage data base as well as this safely restore the lost Entourage items to a fresh new .rge Entourage files that you can use it again and again.

For more information you can get more help and repair your damaged Entourage database safely and effectively:
http://www.macentouragerepair.com/recoverrgeitems-afterdatabasedaemonfatal%20error-onappleentourage.php


----------

